# Joybell farm kidding



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I tried to update the title since i could not i made a new post hope its ok. Here is my old post http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f220/2-due-january-getting-excited-136094/
Gala is due January 12th she is looking wide im getting nervous.








Then Hydee due January 29th








Then Darla due January 31








and last Gracie due Feb 5th








Im thinking Triplets, Twins, Twins and a single. Hoping each 1 gives me a doe as i really want to grow my herd. Cant do that with bucks lol.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Aw I love Hydee's face!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Good luck, the first one looks big , Gracie looks like my Fifi (except fifi has white on her sides). Keep us posted, can't wait to see what you get.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Im almost 100 percent sure they will be a buckskin pattern, my bucks 6 kids last yr were buckskin. But im still hopping to keep 2 or 3 does this yr. Especially Hydee kids
Here is the sire Tiny Tales Jasper Furry









This is 2 unregistered daughters i kept from last yr Mom was black and white colored doe
Jamocha My daughters goat








Almond Joy My baby


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Well only 12 days tell 150 day for Gala. She has me totally stressing as she hardly has a udder. All my other does udder up 6 weeks before. And look ready to nurse there babies 2 week prior tell kidding.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Well gala is on day 146. Ligs are lose but not gone, udder not full but I see progress. But I don't think she will go before her due date. I think she will wait tell this weekend or next week before she kids.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Omgosh she is so cute. Love her color.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

She has discharge but I think it her plug as her ligs are stil flimsy


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow that's some yellowish discharge, I'd keep an eye on her! 
She sure is a beautiful doe, I hope and pray she has 3 does in there for you and that everything goes smooth and easy for her and for your nerves too!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Thats why i took the pic then i thought im over reaction. But i seen that at 5 yesterday ive watched her thew the night and nothing has happened. Today is 148 once she gets up ill check her better.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

If your luck is like mine, she will probably stick to the doe code of honor LOL Although our last doe wasn't in labor, out browsing with the others acting normal. Then around lunchtime she seperated herself, and I put her in a stall...she kidded less than 4 hours later!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Well i checked it looks like there is still some kind of discharge what kind i dont know yet. But her ligs are still there very flimsy but there. I think she will hold out for the sunday when its going to be cold and yucky out.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm getting ready to go check on our doe that is due tomorrow, her ligs were still firm enough I didn't get excited at last nights check, haha. I did tell her she wasn't getting any grain after her due date, so I hope that encouraged her LOL


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

TiffofMo said:


> Well i checked it looks like there is still some kind of discharge what kind i dont know yet. But her ligs are still there very flimsy but there. I think she will hold out for the sunday when its going to be cold and yucky out.


Haha. That's the spirit! Fun weather!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Well its cold here. Brr she is on day 151 and looking close but how close is the question lol. Ligs have been coming and going udder is growing. And she has me going out in this cold ice rink to check on her lol.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Day 152 and still going looking closer but I don't know


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh wow is she pretty !! Good luck with kidding 
Keep us posted !!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

she does look closer to me! Goodluck!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

i think i see contractions. you know were they arch there back. But there very spaced out. But she might be playing the doe code on me. She is also shaking its cold 19 degrees here so not sure she is cold or what. I put her under 2 heat lamps.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

and i think she drooped maybe lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Brr, that is cold.

Happy Kidding, hope all goes well.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Yay!!! Keep waychng it may or may not be the doe code


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Dont think its doe code. There getting more intense but not hard labor yet. Just started some white discharge so i know its sometime today.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

ohhhh happy kidding ,  Its so exciting


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Good luck to you and your girl! Hope all goes smoothly.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

She gave me triplets look. In birth announcements to see pics


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Up next will be Hydee she is due in a week.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Congrats on your triplets!!! See I told you she would make up for making you wait ;-)


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

O she did and im in love. And i think 2 out of 3 is polled. Im happy with her just wish her udder was better. But i think her udder is my fault as i checked Hydee today and she is flat as can be. Unless she took at a later date. Darla who is due after her has a nice udder. Weird thing is my Reg girls dont have a udder or not very full. But my un reg girl has a very nice one. Im doing a feeding change hoping that will improve things.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats on the trips . Can't wait to see what sweet Hydee gives
you


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Here are the girls that's due next. Hyde has very hard ligs and no udder so I think she is due later. On the other hand I can't see how Graice will make it to February her ligs are very soft


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok here are some updated pics. So who do u think will go first? Gracie the red doe still has 2 weeks to go by my dates 145 is feb 1, darla her 145 days is this thursday. I'm almost thinking Gracie was bred sooner then I wrote down.









Guess I need to give them a shave today. To get them ready for birth


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Well today is Darla's 145th day so we should see babies soon But her ligs are staying about the same. Gracie on the other hand is on day 137 her ligs are coming and going and she is discharging goo but we have . I cant wait to see the babies. Ive felt a kid in Gracie.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Kidding time is so exciting!! Well 50% frustrating 50% exciting ;-) my phone won't pull up your pics do I can't guess which will go first


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Darla kidded this afternoon twins 1 doe 1 buck. The doe got chilled so im trying to get her temp up pics in a bit.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I saw pics on facebook. Congrats on the babies! Glad little girl came out of it ;-)


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats  I wanna see pictures !!!!!!!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone pics are here http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f219/darlas-twins-139597/
Next doe to Kid is Gracie she is due Feb 5 but 145 days is tomorrow. Then if Zena was bred at her previous house she is due the end of March. Hydee and Ocean im hopping will be due in April. Then thats it tell fall unless i buy a bred doe.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Bad day today Grace went into labor and i lost mama but the 2 kids are alive. Here is what i said on facebook im wore out and dont fill like typing. 


Ok so to let everyone know how my day went. Went to church came home found 1 nearly dead doe laying in the yard and Gracie in labor. Hubby was home so he set and watch Gracie i ran in and revived the doe. She had a warm water bath then blow dried and gave her a sip of milk and set her on a heat pad. Then outside i ran gave hubby a kiss and off to work he went. The i went into Gracie and knew some was wrong. So after spending 3 hr trying to figure how to pull the kid. I found a vet and called the vet and she finally came out. And after a struggle pulled a boy out alive. She put the doe down and now im setting here with 2 bottle babies. Both babies are alive the doe is on her feet and taking a bottle the buck still cant stand but is very strong and a loud mouth and ive got some drops of milk in him.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost Gracie. She will live on in her kids and in your heart.


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

sorry to hear you lost Gracie Tiff you have her in her kids tho:tear::hug:


----------



## BabyCutlet (Jan 23, 2013)

That's so sad!! At least you'll have her twins to remind you of her! Best of luck with the babies, and I'm sorry for your loss!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG ! Im so sorry Tiffany :hug:
How tragic !! 
My thoughts are with you and prayers to your little ones.
They couldnt be in better hands.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

:-( I'm sorry for Gracie but you did a great job saving the babies! (((Hugs!!)))


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Just a update for those that are not on facebook. Gracie did not pass last night. Dang vet gave her a shot and left. So ive been giving her Pen-g and Benimun (sp) today figure if she has a will to live i will try to help her. The babies are doing ok wish they would eat more. Im getting an ounce in them ever 3 hrs. Its been a long day agian and i fill tomorrow will be the same.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Praying for Gracie!


----------

